# Super Champions 2024: piccoli club pronti alla battaglia.



## admin (10 Maggio 2019)

Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 10 maggio, i piccoli club sono pronti alla lotta contro Eca, Uefa e Superlega, contro la Super Champions, per salvare i campionati nazionali. Come già ampiamente riportato, la Super Champions, che partirà dal 2024, sarà riservata solo a pochissimi club e rischierà di uccidere i campionati nazionali che dal 2027 verranno disputati in mezzo alla settimana. L'ECA vuole chiudere la questione ed ufficializzare la Super Champions entro la fine del 2019. Ma ad ottobre le varie leghe si uniranno, in Inghilterra, pronte per la battaglia.

Già una novità arriverà nel 2021: l'Europa League 2, una terza coppa che affiancherà Champions ed Europa League.


----------



## varvez (10 Maggio 2019)

Tenere duro e non mollare. Si uccide il calcio con queste cose elitarie. No alla SuperLega, si ai campionati


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

I campionati ormai sono morti, non ha senso seguire delle manifestazioni decise già ad Agosto, con l’unica eccezione della Premier (abbiamo la Spagna col duopolio e una serie di monarchie tiranniche negli altri campionati).

Chi vuole vedere il Milan tornare a vincere una Coppa Italia nel 2045 (perché campionati e CL ce li scordiamo) e non poter mai più schierare i campioni ai quali eravamo abituati, tifi pure contro la superCL.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Tenere duro e non mollare. Si uccide il calcio con queste cose elitarie. No alla SuperLega, si ai campionati



Quoto
È una cosa senza senso. Ma onestamente non credo succederà mai


----------



## juventino (10 Maggio 2019)

La SuperChampions renderebbe la stessa Champions una competizione di plastica. Il prestigio delle coppe europee deriva proprio dal fatto che sono competizioni non ordinarie. Rendere la Champions una sorta di campionato europeo la priverebbe completamente di significato.
Detto ciò, una riforma dei campionati nazionali è comunque necessaria perché così non hanno più senso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

Che poi è vero che in questo modo avremmo un'europa di serie A e poi il resto del calcio, però meglio mettersi in testa che si fa così, il che permetterebbe di avere eccellenze in ogni paese e tutti i top clubs noi compresi saranno competitivi, oppure si continua così e il calcio sarà affare di 5-6 squadre.

Valutate voi se per l’appeal del calcio, oltre che per gli interessi del Milan, questo sia conveniente.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> I campionati ormai sono morti, non ha senso seguire delle manifestazioni decise già ad Agosto, con l’unica eccezione della Premier (abbiamo la Spagna col duopolio e una serie di monarchie tiranniche negli altri campionati).
> 
> Chi vuole vedere il Milan tornare a vincere una Coppa Italia nel 2045 (perché campionati e CL ce li scordiamo) e non poter mai più schierare i campioni ai quali eravamo abituati, tifi pure contro la superCL.


Ma onestamente tu credi che con questa superlega cambia qualcosa? Chi credi che vincerà? Sempre gli stessi. Quelli che possono permettersi tutto e di tutto. Noi faremo comparsa. Magari vinciamo ogni 10 anni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> La SuperChampions renderebbe la stessa Champions una competizione di plastica. Il prestigio delle coppe europee deriva proprio dal fatto che sono competizioni non ordinarie. Rendere la Champions una sorta di campionato europeo la priverebbe completamente di significato.
> Detto ciò, una riforma dei campionati nazionali è comunque necessaria perché così non hanno più senso.




Si e no. Questo discorso valeva una volta quando i campionati erano più equilibrati, ora vedere i top teams vincere 30 partite su 38 può ancora chiamarsi sport? Per me no.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma onestamente tu credi che con questa superlega cambia qualcosa? Chi credi che vincerà? Sempre gli stessi. Quelli che possono permettersi tutto e di tutto. Noi faremo comparsa. Magari vinciamo ogni 10 anni



Ci sarebbe un livellamento (seppur verso l’alto) delle possibilità economiche dei top clubs, quindi la competizione non sarebbe un gioco a 2 o 3 come adesso. Fino a 15 anni fa eravamo al top come possibilità economiche, la SuperCL ci riporterebbe quantomeno al livello delle grandi inglesi e spagnole.

E potremmo giocarcela. Non ci saranno più domini tipo il Milan di Sacchi o il grande Real, questo no, ma perché la competitività sarà altissima e i campioni sparsi un po’ in tutte le squadre.

La Juve stessa adesso pur essendo al top in Italia non può competere con la Juve degli anni 2000 che aveva CAMPIONISSIMI in ogni reparto.


----------



## MarcoG (10 Maggio 2019)

Posizioni condivisibili. Si ammazzano le piccole, ma del resto i campionati sono inutili, c'è troppo divario da quando esiste il fpf. Non vedo soluzioni ma sappiate che quando in una cosa ci bazzicano gli Agnelli, si farebbe bene a starne fuori.

Della super lega non mi piacciono gli inviti, meglio la meritocrazia. Per fare stille nba serve invece una cultura sportiva diversa, un cambiamento del settore giovanile e una diversa distribuzione locale di squadre e giocatori. Difficile nel breve ma possibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Posizioni condivisibili. Si ammazzano le piccole, ma del resto i campionati sono inutili, c'è troppo divario da quando esiste il fpf. Non vedo soluzioni ma sappiate che quando in una cosa ci bazzicano gli Agnelli, si farebbe bene a starne fuori.
> 
> Della super lega non mi piacciono gli inviti, meglio la meritocrazia. Per fare stille nba serve invece una cultura sportiva diversa, un cambiamento del settore giovanile e una diversa distribuzione locale di squadre e giocatori. Difficile nel breve ma possibile.



Un momento, Agnelli sta facendo questo perché anche la Juve fatica a tenere il passo con le superpotenze createsi dall’avvento dell’FPF, ma in Europa la Juve non ha mai avuto il potere che ha qui in Italia, semplicemente cercano di fare questo per avvantaggiarsi.

Che poi questo avvantaggi anche noi e l’Inda è un fattore collaterale inevitabile per loro.


----------



## juventino (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si e no. Questo discorso valeva una volta quando i campionati erano più equilibrati, ora vedere i top teams vincere 30 partite su 38 può ancora chiamarsi sport? Per me no.



No, assolutamente, su questo sono d’accordissimo anche io e infatti ritengo che i campionati per avere una minima speranza di salvarsi debbano essere pesantemente rivisti. Però la SuperChampions come ce l’hanno in mente i top club è davvero una bestemmia.


----------



## __king george__ (10 Maggio 2019)

contrario a questa super Champions su invito...o ci vado nel modo normale o preferisco non andarci


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> No, assolutamente, su questo sono d’accordissimo anche io e infatti ritengo che i campionati per avere una minima speranza di salvarsi debbano essere pesantemente rivisti. Però la SuperChampions come ce l’hanno in mente i top club è davvero una bestemmia.



Sicuramente è una bestemmia se la guardiamo dal punto di vista delle piccole e medie squadre, non ho problemi a dire che se tifassi a Toro, Samp o Lazio sarei contrarissimo a questa cosa.

Ma se la guardiamo più cinicamente, ci farebbe un gran comodo per riguadagnare il terreno perduto e poter competere alla pari coi colossi che si sono venuti a creare.

Certo, questo taglierà fuori per sempre una Lazio dal poter diventare una grande “vera”, ma parliamoci chiaramente, già adesso che prospettive hanno?

Creare un equilibrio su larga scala è difficilissimo, quasi impossibile, almeno creiamolo tra i top clubs invece che assistere a delle tirannie di due o tre con gli occasionali inserimenti ogni cinque-sei anni (come quest’anno).

Per dire, il Real quest’anno ha avuto un anno no, che fanno quindi? Semplice, mercato da 500 milioni quest’estate (c’era un articolo proprio su Milanworld pochi giorni fa).

Come fai a competere? O rivoluzioni il sistema attuale in qualche modo o rimangono solo le briciole per chiunque non si chiami Barca o Real.

Il Liverpool stesso magari quest’anno la vince per poi non vincerla più per 15/20 anni e assistere ad altre 8 o 9 CL del Real e 7 o 8 del Barca.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe un livellamento (seppur verso l’alto) delle possibilità economiche dei top clubs, quindi la competizione non sarebbe un gioco a 2 o 3 come adesso. Fino a 15 anni fa eravamo al top come possibilità economiche, la SuperCL ci riporterebbe quantomeno al livello delle grandi inglesi e spagnole.
> 
> E potremmo giocarcela. Non ci saranno più domini tipo il Milan di Sacchi o il grande Real, questo no, ma perché la competitività sarà altissima e i campioni sparsi un po’ in tutte le squadre.
> 
> La Juve stessa adesso pur essendo al top in Italia non può competere con la Juve degli anni 2000 che aveva CAMPIONISSIMI in ogni reparto.



Ma chi ti da questa sicurezza? La forbice tra noi e loro sarà sempre più ampia e sta superlega sarà la pietra tombale. La tua è più una speranza che una certezza.
Per me sarebbe la morte definitiva del calcio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti da questa sicurezza? La forbice tra noi e loro sarà sempre più ampia e sta superlega sarà la pietra tombale. La tua è più una speranza che una certezza.
> Per me sarebbe la morte definitiva del calcio



Quando tutti hanno di più (in questo caso i top clubs) è come se tutti avessero meno, quindi la forbice immensa si creerà tra chi farà parte della SuperCL e chi ne starà fuori, ma all’interno della stessa tale forbice non ci sarà.

Del resto l’obbiettivo della creazione di questa Superlega è proprio l’evitare i risultati scontati e avere una competizione avvincente dove non siano le solite due o tre a comandare per decenni.

E Agnelli di sicuro non spingerebbe per fare questa cosa, se questa cosa creasse un gap ancora più grande tra la Juve e i colossi europei attuali. 

Se c’è una cosa che riconosco alla Juve è quello di saper fare i conti, poi in questo caso ne saremmo avvantaggiati anche noi e quindi ben venga.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> No, assolutamente, su questo sono d’accordissimo anche io e infatti ritengo che i campionati per avere una minima speranza di salvarsi debbano essere pesantemente rivisti. Però la SuperChampions come ce l’hanno in mente i top club è davvero una bestemmia.



Ma serve solo che le squadre spendano tutto qui. Si deve tornare al calcio di prima. Fatturati e ffp hanno distrutto il calcio. I campionati sono finito nel momento in cui sono venute super squadre che possono fare tutto e squadre che vogliono solo guadani e lottano per un posto CL. L’unica che resiste è la premier, chissà perché


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è una bestemmia se la guardiamo dal punto di vista delle piccole e medie squadre, non ho problemi a dire che se tifassi a Toro, Samp o Lazio sarei contrarissimo a questa cosa.
> 
> Ma se la guardiamo più cinicamente, ci farebbe un gran comodo per riguadagnare il terreno perduto e poter competere alla pari coi colossi che si sono venuti a creare.
> 
> ...



Ma la domanda è: perché sei convinto che cambi qualcosa con la superlega? Il real non spende più 500 milioni? Credi che milan e juve raggiungano queste cifre? Metà delle squadre che ci sono si accontenterebbe di facili guadagni.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quando tutti hanno di più (in questo caso i top clubs) è come se tutti avessero meno, quindi la forbice immensa si creerà tra chi farà parte della SuperCL e chi ne starà fuori, ma all’interno della stessa tale forbice non ci sarà.
> 
> Del resto l’obbiettivo della creazione di questa Superlega è proprio l’evitare i risultati scontati e avere una competizione avvincente dove non siano le solite due o tre a comandare per decenni.
> 
> ...



Questo lo dici tu non si sa su quali basi. Per me è utopia. E poi un campionato tipo master league, mah..io preferisco la CL


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma serve solo che le squadre spendano tutto qui. Si deve tornare al calcio di prima. Fatturati e ffp hanno distrutto il calcio. I campionati sono finito nel momento in cui sono venute super squadre che possono fare tutto e squadre che vogliono solo guadani e lottano per un posto CL. L’unica che resiste è la premier, chissà perché




Hai detto bene, fatturati ed FPF sono la morte del calcio. E il problema è che non lo togli più l’FPF, quindi l’unica soluzione è fare schizzare alle stelle i fatturati, di modo che almeno le big possano spendere come si deve senza essere frenati da questa zavorra.

Cairo l’ha ben capito che l’obbiettivo è questo e non a caso è contrarissimo.



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo lo dici tu non si sa su quali basi. Per me è utopia. E poi un campionato tipo master league, mah..io preferisco la CL



Anche io la preferisco ma vedo come vanno le cose, purtroppo. Poi ripeto, dubito che Agnelli andrebbe a darsi delle martellate sulle bolas se questo creasse ancora più divario tra la Juve (ora undicesima come fatturato) e i colossi veri.


----------



## Heaven (10 Maggio 2019)

Assurdo che non si pensi al salary cap. Basterebbe questo per risolvere tutto


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene, fatturati ed FPF sono la morte del calcio. E il problema è che non lo togli più l’FPF, quindi l’unica soluzione è fare schizzare alle stelle i fatturati, di modo che almeno le big possano spendere come si deve.



E come si fa? Per magia?? O perché lo vogliamo io e te?
I soldi come verrebbero ripartiti in questa lega? E secondo te tutti spenderebbero per vincere? Tu pensi che l’inter spenda soldi a profusione per vincere la lega? Con suning?


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Assurdo che non si pensi al salary cap. Basterebbe questo per risolvere tutto



Esattamente. Ma ormai l’hanno tirata troppo la corda. Tutti vogliono facili guadagni. In Italia, in Francia, in Germania pensano solo a guadagnare, se non si vince chi se ne frega? Guarda pallotta, delamentis, guarda le squadre tedesche, l’ajax. Prendi proprio l’ajax, secondo te pensano ad aprire un ciclo con questa squadra o venderanno tutti e faranno mega plusvalenze?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma la domanda è: perché sei convinto che cambi qualcosa con la superlega? Il real non spende più 500 milioni? Credi che milan e juve raggiungano queste cifre? Metà delle squadre che ci sono si accontenterebbe di facili guadagni.




Dipende di che squadre parli. Forse il Lione potrebbe farlo, di sicuro non il Milan nè la Juve.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Assurdo che non si pensi al salary cap. Basterebbe questo per risolvere tutto



Concordo ma dubito che questo accadrà, purtroppo. Sarebbe la soluzione migliore e ci avevo già pensato pure io.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dipende di che squadre parli. Forse il Lione potrebbe farlo, di sicuro non il Milan nè la Juve.



Non hai certezze. Cambierebbe poco e nulla


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E come si fa? Per magia?? O perché lo vogliamo io e te?
> I soldi come verrebbero ripartiti in questa lega? E secondo te tutti spenderebbero per vincere? Tu pensi che l’inter spenda soldi a profusione per vincere la lega? Con suning?



Tempo fa avevo letto un articolo in inglese al riguardo (non riesco più a rintracciarlo por*a Eva), che praticamente spiegava bene i meccanismi e il sostanziale equilibrio che si verrebbe a creare tra i partecipanti. L’effetto finale non dovrebbe essere molto diverso dal salary cup. Certo parte da principi opposti ma il risultato finale è lo stesso, se tutti abbiamo un budget e ricavi abbastanza simili l’accentramento dei campioni viene evitato sia che il budget dei teams sia a 100 milioni sia che sia a 700, perché non ci sarebbero più quei due o tre colossi che possono spendere quattro volte più degli altri.

E poi ripeto, dubito che il tuo presidente spingerebbe per questo se ciò creasse un gap ancora più grande, visto che ne sarebbe danneggiato anche lui da questo.

Alla Juve si possono imputare tante cose ma non di avere una proprietà di idioti masochisti. 




hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non hai certezze. Cambierebbe poco e nulla



Non siamo clubs nati per partecipare. 

Poi certo, l’unica certezza è la morte, ma personalmente non ho dubbi che con una proprietà ambiziosa e senza la zavorra dell’FPF il Milan possa tornare competitivo. Della Juve mi interessa fin li ma dubito che Agnelli voglia solo partecipare, il motto Juve non è mica che vincere è l’unica cosa che conta? Dubito che spingerebbe per una cosa che lo taglierebbe fuori a fargli guardare gli attuali colossi che diventano ancora più strapotenti e lui che rimane col cerino in mano.

L’Inda? Beh, loro sono perdenti per definizione, continuerebbero ad esserlo, probabilmente.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo ma dubito che questo accadrà, purtroppo. Sarebbe la soluzione migliore e ci avevo già pensato pure io.



Dovrebbe succedere quello che successe nel NHL nel 2004, poi vedi come cambiano le cose


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tempo fa avevo letto un articolo in inglese al riguardo (non riesco più a rintracciarlo por*a Eva), che praticamente spiegava bene i meccanismi e il sostanziale equilibrio che si verrebbe a creare tra i partecipanti. L’effetto finale non dovrebbe essere molto diverso dal salary cup. Certo parte da principi opposti ma il risultato finale è lo stesso, se tutti abbiamo un budget e ricavi abbastanza simili l’accentramento dei campioni viene evitato sia che il budget dei teams sia a 100 milioni sia che sia a 700, perché non ci sarebbero più quei due o tre colossi che possono spendere quattro volte più degli altri.
> 
> E poi ripeto, dubito che il tuo presidente spingerebbe per questo se ciò creasse un gap ancora più grande, visto che ne sarebbe danneggiato anche lui da questo.
> 
> ...


Io non ci credo finché non lo vedo. Voglio vedere i top team Europei che si calano le braghe in onore della fratellanza e delle pari opportunità :asdm voglio vedere il real che è la uefa, rinunciare a tutto. Voglio vedere come avremo queste paventate pari opportunità 
Il mio presidente vuole fare l’innovatore ma poi alla fine stringe poco...

Parli di un calcio italiano che non esiste più, milan e juve non sono convinto Che farebbero follie..
Mia opinione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe succedere quello che successe nel NHL nel 2004, poi vedi come cambiano le cose



Secondo me quello che accadrà nel 2024 avrà un effetto simile al famoso “Upper Limit of the Payroll Range", pur partendo da principi opposti. 

Di certo potendo fare ciò che hanno fatto nel NHL lo farei subito, ma il problema è che una cosa del genere non verrà mai accettata. Più facile creare una oligarchia di top clubs, purtroppo. 



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo finché non lo vedo. Voglio vedere i top team Europei che si calano le braghe in onore della fratellanza e delle pari opportunità :asdm voglio vedere il real che è la uefa, rinunciare a tutto. Voglio vedere come avremo queste paventate pari opportunità
> Il mio presidente vuole fare l’innovatore ma poi alla fine stringe poco...
> 
> Parli di un calcio italiano che non esiste più, milan e juve non sono convinto Che farebbero follie..
> Mia opinione




Staremo a vedere, sinceramente purtroppo altre soluzioni praticabili non se ne vedono. Credo che troveranno il modo per garantire la competitività all’interno di quel sistema senza scontentare troppo chi attualmente è al top. Del resto il Real vedrebbe i suoi fatturati accrescersi ancora di più rispetto ad adesso, dubito che non accetti ciò per un po’ di concorrenza in più. Tanto è vero che a Madrid e Barcellona non mi pare siano contrari, anzi, perciò o Agnelli sta prendendo una inchiappettata epica e pregando pure per prenderla oppure questa soluzione, per quanto attualmente sembri poco soddisfacente, sarà ciò che potrà salvare il salvabile.

Come dicevo prima, in casa vostra i calcoli li sanno fare, e in questo caso i vostri interessi sono i nostri.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo me quello che accadrà nel 2024 avrà un effetto simile al famoso “Upper Limit of the Payroll Range", pur partendo da principi opposti.
> 
> Di certo potendo fare ciò che hanno fatto nel NHL lo farei subito, ma il problema è che una cosa del genere non verrà mai accettata. Più facile creare una oligarchia di top clubs, purtroppo.
> 
> ...


Ripeto, ci crederò quano lo vedrò.
Per me è una cosa irrealizzabile... voglio vedere le squadre tagliate fuori come staranno zitte..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ripeto, ci crederò quano lo vedrò.
> Per me è una cosa irrealizzabile... voglio vedere le squadre tagliate fuori come staranno zitte..



Non staranno zitte ma amen, qui è mors tua vita mea, purtroppo. Triste ma è così. Fossi il tifoso di una delle “tagliate fuori” sarei furioso pure io, ma ormai è una direzione inevitabile, in un modo o nell’altro ci si arriverà.

Vedremo come si evolverà il tutto e se magari troveranno altre soluzioni, ma di certo un calcio come questo dove comandano in tre non può durare a lungo, sarebbe la morte dello sport più bello del mondo.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non staranno zitte ma amen, qui è mors tua vita mea, purtroppo. Triste ma è così. Fossi il tifoso di una delle “tagliate fuori” sarei furioso pure io, ma ormai è una direzione inevitabile, in un modo o nell’altro ci si arriverà.
> 
> Vedremo come si evolverà il tutto e se magari troveranno altre soluzioni, ma di certo un calcio come questo dove comandano in tre non può durare a lungo, sarebbe la morte dello sport più bello del mondo.



Ma il calcio in Europa sta morendo. Perché hanno voluto far comandare le squadre top che fanno più soldi e sono importanti. Non escludo neanche che la uefa spinga perché certe squadre facciano certi acquisti, vedi neymar al psg ecc..
Il ffp è stato un tentativo maldestro di fare una specie di salary cap o limite. Alla fine è stato solo dannoso, non solo perché hai fatto crescere a dismisura le squadre più forti e cristallizzato le gerarchie, ma anche perché hai permesso agli altri di fregarsene del vincere pensando solo a guadagnare il più possibile. Perché diciamolo chiaro, non è vero che il ffp vieta del tutto di crescere, bisogna vedere se si vuole crescere e se si fanno le cose giuste. 
Faccio un esempio:
Nel 2006 la top 3 dei fatturati era: real 292, barcellona 259, juve 251. L’anno dopo il real balza a 350 in un solo anno e la juve dopo calciopoli crolla a 145. Oggi il barcellona sta a quasi 900 milioni e la juve dopo tutto quello che è successo sta a oltre 400. Certo lontano anni luce dalle prime ma questo sta ad indicare che devi pure volere crescere. Invece il ffp non fa crescere perché ha creato facili guadagni


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma il calcio in Europa sta morendo. Perché hanno voluto far comandare le squadre top che fanno più soldi e sono importanti. Non escludo neanche che la uefa spinga perché certe squadre facciano certi acquisti, vedi neymar al psg ecc..
> Il ffp è stato un tentativo maldestro di fare una specie di salary cap o limite. Alla fine è stato solo dannoso, non solo perché hai fatto crescere a dismisura le squadre più forti e cristallizzato le gerarchie, ma anche perché hai permesso agli altri di fregarsene dei vincere pensando solo a guadagnare il più possibile. Perché diciamolo chiaro, non è vero che il ffp vieta del tutto di crescere, bisogna vedere se si vuole crescere e se si fanno le cose giuste.
> Faccio un esempio:
> Nel 2006 la top 3 dei fatturati era: real 292, barcellona 259, juve 251. L’anno dopo il real balza a 350 in un solo anni e la juve dopo calciopoli crolla a 145. Oggi il barcellona sta a quasi 900 milioni e la juve dopo tutto quello che è successo sta a oltre 400. Certo lontano anni luce dalle prime ma questo sta ad indicade che devi pure volere crescere. Invece il ffp non fa crescere perché ha creato facili guadagni



Certo, è come hai detto, l’FPF in realtà è la più grande inchiulata mai inventata per chi non ha abbastanza potere e peso economico per aggirarlo, mentre invece funge da comodo alibi per le proprietà che potrebbero investire ma non vogliono farlo.

E il risultato è quello che vediamo oggi. 

È davvero la morte del calcio, per tutto quanto hai detto (inibisce i clubs che vorrebbero splendere ma non possono, favorendo i più furbi e forti politicamente, porta altri ad “accontentarsi” coi facili guadagni che crea e funge appunto da alibi per proprietà ricche ma col braccino corto, e qui chi rimane inchiappettato è la tifoseria), perciò o lo si abolisce oppure per ridare competitività al calcio si dovranno per forza prendere le misure drastiche qui menzionate.

La cosa sicura è che le cose così non possono continuare, perché un calcio come questo uccide la passione. E 30 anni di calcio come abbiamo imparato a conoscerlo dall’FPF in poi sarebbero la fine per il gioco più bello del mondo.

Edit con aggiunta: basta vedere anche qui sul forum, praticamente metà delle parole che compongono un post medio sono “ammortamenti”, “plusvalenza”, “bilancio”, “FPF” e così via.

Tifosi che dovrebbero infiammarsi alle giocate dei campioni ridotti a commercialisti. Non può reggere questo sistema, nel lungo periodo. È destinato ad implodere.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Certo, è come hai detto, l’FPF in realtà è la più grande inchiulata mai inventata per chi non ha abbastanza potere e peso economico per aggirarlo, mentre invece funge da comodo alibi per le proprietà che potrebbero investire ma non vogliono farlo.
> 
> E il risultato è quello che vediamo oggi.
> 
> ...



Sono contento di essermi fatto capire e che ci troviamo d’accordo 

A me questo calcio fa schifo. Ma che roba è dai. Io voglio competizione per tutti, voglio il calcio con cui sono cresciuto. Ormai siamo vicini alla morte del calcio.
Non vedo luce in fondo al tunnel. Ci vuole un reset ma ormai girano troppi soldi nel calcio e la situazione può solo peggiorare..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono contento di essermi fatto capire e che ci troviamo d’accordo
> 
> A me questo calcio fa schifo. Ma che roba è dai. Io voglio competizione per tutti, voglio il calcio con cui sono cresciuto. Ormai siamo vicini alla morte del calcio.
> Non vedo luce in fondo al tunnel. Ci vuole un reset ma ormai girano troppi soldi nel calcio e la situazione può solo peggiorare..



Sono d’accordo, infatti io sono un sostenitore di certe cose proprio perché le vedo come cose che potrebbero parzialmente tamponare i danni fatti al calcio negli ultimi anni, essendo un ritorno al calcio che fu praticamente impossibile.

Ma anche io ho tanta nostalgia per un calcio diverso e che ormai non c’è più.

Ma in realtà a ben vedere tutto parte dalla Sentenza Bosman, che deregolamentando l’acquisto di stranieri ha di fatto creato, calcisticamente parlando, la “nazione Europa”, nel senso che da quel momento in poi i top clubs furono liberi di rifornirsi di tutti gli stranieri che volevano per tamponare le carenze tecniche della propria rosa.

Questo ha portato ad una verticizzazione simile a quella presente da sempre nei campionati nazionali, dove storicamente ci sono due o tre clubs (in ogni campionato) che vincono la maggior parte delle volte. La stessa premier League vede la maggior parte dei titoli spartiti tra tre squadre.

Prima della sentenza Bosman i campioni e di conseguenza il talento era più diluito su tutte le squadre de continente, venendo meno la regola di un numero massimo di stranieri siamo arrivati a squadre che sono delle corazzate costruite cercando di prendere il meglio per ciascun ruolo in giro per il mondo. 

Questa fu la fine della possibilità di poter competere per squadre come lo Steaua Bucarest, il Benfica e così via, che si trovarono impunemente saccheggiate e che prima della Sentenza Bosman potevano competere, nonostante la loro relativa debolezza economica, grazie all’impossibilità per i clubs più potenti di indebolire queste squadre impadronendosi del loro patrimonio tecnico. 

Nelle gerarchie dei “top clubs” europei, i top clubs veri, invece si teneva botta fino all’FPF, ma quello fu il colpo di grazia definitivo alla competitività e aumentó quel fenomeno di accentramento di soldi e potere e predominio tecnico ed economico in un modo mai visto prima, col risultato che anche clubs che erano al top da sempre si trovarono impreparati e ora fanno una fatica tremenda a risalire.

Riassumendo: la sentenza Bosman segnò la fine della speranza di poter competere per squadre come Stella Rossa, Steaua Bucarest, Benfica ecc, con i top clubs storici che riuscirono a reggere abbastanza egregiamente e anzi se ne avvantaggiarono.

L’FPF invece ha proprio creato un vertice nel vertice con tre/quattro squadre tra i top clubs storici che hanno preso il largo da sole accumulando un distacco abissale da tutte.

Si è quindi passati da una situazione nella quale il talento era ben distribuito, ad una verticizzazione pazzesca nel ‘95 (che favori i top clubs tra cui anche il Milan) ad un ulteriore accentramento con l’FPF che di fatto ha tagliato fuori anche diverse big dal poter competere sul serio.

Quindi come dicevamo o lo si elimina oppure sarà inevitabile lo sviluppo menzionato da questo articolo, con buona pace di Cairo.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo, infatti io sono un sostenitore di certe cose proprio perché le vedo come cose che potrebbero parzialmente tamponare i danni fatti al calcio negli ultimi anni, essendo un ritorno al calcio che fu praticamente impossibile.
> 
> Ma anche io ho tanta nostalgia per un calcio diverso e che ormai non c’è più.
> 
> ...



Però la sentenza bosman io la trovo giusta perchè trovo giusta la libera circolazione dei giocatori e trovo giusto che i giocatori possano liberarsi a fine contratto come tutti i professionisti. Certo questo ha cominciato a ledere tradizionalismo del calcio e lo ha portato a nuovi orizzonti. Ma non la vedo come l’inizio della fine. Poi per me gli anni tra gli anni 90 e il 2006 è il periodo più bello del calcio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però la sentenza bosman io la trovo giusta perchè trovo giusta la libera circolazione dei giocatori e trovo giusto che i giocatori possano liberarsi a fine contratto come tutti i professionisti. Certo questo ha cominciato a ledere tradizionalismo del calcio e lo ha portato a nuovi orizzonti. Ma non la vedo come l’inizio della fine. Poi per me gli anni tra gli anni 90 e il 2006 è il periodo più bello del calcio



Però di fatto la Sentenza Bosman per clubs come la Steaua o il Benfica è stato la morte sportiva. Fu l’inizio di quella verticizzazione e “accentramento” che poi vennero fatti aumentare in maniera vertiginosa dall’implementazione dell’FPF portandoci dove siamo ora. Prima della Sentenza Bosman anche clubs relativamente modesti economicamente potevano giocarsela coi top teams, poi fu la fine per loro. Non fu l’inizio della fine per noi ma per loro fu la fine vera e propria.


Concordo anche che quello fu il periodo più bello, era meraviglioso.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Però di fatto la Sentenza Bosman per clubs come la Steaua o il Benfica è stato la morte sportiva. Fu l’inizio di quella verticizzazione e “accentramento” che poi vennero fatti aumentare in maniera vertiginosa dall’implementazione dell’FPF portandoci dove siamo ora. Prima della Sentenza Bosman anche clubs relativamente modesti economicamente potevano giocarsela coi top teams, poi fu la fine per loro. Non fu l’inizio della fine per noi ma per loro fu la fine vera e propria.
> 
> 
> Concordo anche che quello fu il periodo più bello, era meraviglioso.



Era una cosa che sarebbe dovuta avvenire per forza. È l’evoluzione normale della società. Capisco ciò che dici, è vero che ha sancito la diaspora dei talenti nazionali però che vuoi farci? Era necessario..


----------



## varvez (10 Maggio 2019)

Che poi... Vorrei vedere se fossimo competitivi in campionato se davvero lo vorreste eliminare come dite


----------



## varvez (10 Maggio 2019)

Per rendere di nuovo competitivi i campionati si potrebbe iniziare a ridimensionare il tutto. In Champions League ci va solo la prima, tutti i tornei nazionali a 16 squadre, gestione dei diritti TV uguale in ogni paese, etc.

Perché dobbiamo avere gli stessi regolamenti solo dove fa comodo a loro. A me già la Champions con squadre che sono arrivate quarte pare un abominio.

La SuperLega, se dovesse arrivare, diventerebbe un torneo di prestigio dove a vincere sarebbero sempre le stesse, senza il brivido di quella che era la coppa dei campioni e i miracoli stile Nottingham.


----------



## varvez (10 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Per rendere di nuovo competitivi i campionati si potrebbe iniziare a ridimensionare il tutto. In Champions League ci va solo la prima, tutti i tornei nazionali a 16 squadre, gestione dei diritti TV uguale in ogni paese, etc.
> 
> Perché dobbiamo avere gli stessi regolamenti solo dove fa comodo a loro. A me già la Champions con squadre che sono arrivate quarte pare un abominio.
> 
> La SuperLega, se dovesse arrivare, diventerebbe un torneo di prestigio dove a vincere sarebbero sempre le stesse, senza il brivido di quella che era la coppa dei campioni e i miracoli stile Nottingham.



Altra cosa: 3 coppe e ognuna con un senso, non si può vedere che le squadre dalla Champions scendono in Europa League


----------



## Kdkobain (10 Maggio 2019)

La super lega è una scemata pazzesca, prendiamoci sta qualificazione sul campo, anche perchè se fosse effettivamente ad inviti perchè mai dovrebbero invitare il milan ? Per la storia gloriosa, per poi vedere bertolacci dare spettacolo in mezzo al campo ? 

In tutto questo discorso inoltre non si tiene mai conto del parere delle squadre inglesi, assolutamente contrarie alla super lega ( e ci credo con quei fatturati e quei diritti tv sulla premier), per me non succederà mai ma nel caso rischierebbe di essere la lega dei frustati incapaci di qualificarsi in champions, senza squadre inglesi.....bello spettacolo


----------



## sunburn (10 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Per rendere di nuovo competitivi i campionati si potrebbe iniziare a ridimensionare il tutto. In Champions League ci va solo la prima, tutti i tornei nazionali a 16 squadre, gestione dei diritti TV uguale in ogni paese, etc.


E playoff scudetto tra le prime otto. Sorteggio con le prime quattro teste di serie. Partite andata-ritorno, con finale secca.
Aumentarebbero lo spettacolo, la competitività, l'imprevedibilità e gli incassi dai diritti televisivi e risolveremmo anche la questione "scansamenti".


----------



## sunburn (10 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti da questa sicurezza? La forbice tra noi e loro sarà sempre più ampia e sta superlega sarà la pietra tombale. La tua è più una speranza che una certezza.
> Per me sarebbe la morte definitiva del calcio


E' assolutamente così. Se i club attualmente più ricchi accettassero di fare una rivoluzione di questo tipo, lo farebbero solo e soltanto per minimo raddoppiare o triplicare i loro guadagni. Le italiane magari riuscirebbero ad arrivare a essere ricche quanto lo sono loro adesso, ma nel frattempo loro sarebbero già tre volte più ricchi.


----------



## leviatano (10 Maggio 2019)

La premier e la champions di quest'anno dimostrano tutto il fallimento delle politiche di uefa e eca. E ne vedremo delle belle.se si riformassero i campionati nazionali, non staremmo qui a discutere di questi progetti folli.


----------



## EmmePi (10 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Tenere duro e non mollare. Si uccide il calcio con queste cose elitarie. No alla SuperLega, si ai campionati



Si! Teniamo duro... No agli antibiotici, si alle erbe curative!
No all'elettricità, si alle candele e camini!
No ai cellulari, smartphone e tablet, si al telefono a gettoni!

No all'homo sapiens si ai Neanderthal!

Ma daiii...
Tu vuoi la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.

Scommetto che vorresti una campagna acquisti da 200/300 milioni e giocatori e allenatore TOP. Ti piace vedere le partite in tv ecc.
Ma tutto questo ha costi sempre più proibitivi e la superlega è la normale evoluzione per il calcio che conta.
Anzi forse per le squadre minori il poter avere la possibilità di vincere il campionato potrebbe essere una rinascita...


----------



## varvez (10 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E playoff scudetto tra le prime otto. Sorteggio con le prime quattro teste di serie. Partite andata-ritorno, con finale secca.
> Aumentarebbero lo spettacolo, la competitività, l'imprevedibilità e gli incassi dai diritti televisivi e risolveremmo anche la questione "scansamenti".



Ottima idea. Vedi, volendo si può cambiare il sistema è ridare lustro ai campionati, basta volerlo. Se si pensa solo agli introiti delle big, trascurando il bacino delle squadre piccole, pian piano il calcio perderà interesse invece di guadagnarlo, la valutazione che stanno facendo è sbagliata. In ogni caso, per me, non si farà mai.


----------



## leviatano (10 Maggio 2019)

Molti qui sono sostenitori di sta boiata. Poi dopo si riconcigliano con il calcio quando vedono una champions come quest'anno.boh


----------



## varvez (10 Maggio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Si! Teniamo duro... No agli antibiotici, si alle erbe curative!
> No all'elettricità, si alle candele e camini!
> No ai cellulari, smartphone e tablet, si al telefono a gettoni!
> 
> ...



Scusa, senza offesa, ma che diavolo scrivi? Il calcio come ogni attività imprenditoriale si può regolare, non relegare ad un gioco di potere tra grandi squadre. Io voglio la mia squadra con un progetto ambizioso, ma questo non vuol dire spendere mille milioni ogni sessione ma programmare. 

C'è bisogno di un ridimensionamento del progetto, di una rivalutazione dei campionati nazionali, di un torneo europeo limitato per numero di partecipanti ma non ad invito, riservato a chi ha vinto il campionato e basta, seguendo alcuni degli spunti che ho scritto in un precedente post.

Salvare il calcio da questo abominio non vuol dire voler rimanere fermi o ritornare indietro, anzi, vuol dire proprio l'opposto, guardare avanti e valorizzare il prodotto. Cosa che di certo non avverrà con un torneo ad inviti (mio Dio) riservato ai top club.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 10 maggio, i piccoli club sono pronti alla lotta contro Eca, Uefa e Superlega, contro la Super Champions, per salvare i campionati nazionali. Come già ampiamente riportato, la Super Champions, che partirà dal 2024, sarà riservata solo a pochissimi club e rischierà di uccidere i campionati nazionali che dal 2027 verranno disputati in mezzo alla settimana. L'ECA vuole chiudere la questione ed ufficializzare la Super Champions entro la fine del 2019. Ma ad ottobre le varie leghe si uniranno, in Inghilterra, pronte per la battaglia.
> 
> Già una novità arriverà nel 2021: l'Europa League 2, una terza coppa che affiancherà Champions ed Europa League.



Se non si mettono i play-off a fine regular season per 'regalare' quanto meno una primavera calcistica coi scontri diretti i campionati sono già morti.
Si salva giusto la premier ma in inghilterra la spartizione dei diritti tv è organizzata in modo tale da valutare il prodotto, a differenza delle altre leghe dove la divisione non equa ha ucciso la competizione.


----------



## EmmePi (10 Maggio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> contrario a questa super Champions su invito...o ci vado nel modo normale o preferisco non andarci



Penso che l'invito sia per il campionato iniziale, si forma l'ossatura con le squadre più blasonate.
Tenete presente che la superlega serve a far soldi e non richiami spettatori se leggi tra le partecipanti 5/6 atalante per capirci...
Solo i soldi delle tv e dei sponsor oramai possono tenere in piedi il calcio che conta, e qualche arabo finchè ci sarà il petrolio.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 10 maggio, i piccoli club sono pronti alla lotta contro Eca, Uefa e Superlega, contro la Super Champions, per salvare i campionati nazionali. Come già ampiamente riportato, la Super Champions, che partirà dal 2024, sarà riservata solo a pochissimi club e rischierà di uccidere i campionati nazionali che dal 2027 verranno disputati in mezzo alla settimana. L'ECA vuole chiudere la questione ed ufficializzare la Super Champions entro la fine del 2019. Ma ad ottobre le varie leghe si uniranno, in Inghilterra, pronte per la battaglia.
> 
> Già una novità arriverà nel 2021: l'Europa League 2, una terza coppa che affiancherà Champions ed Europa League.



Come si ripete da anni:

1) Un campionato Europeo, prima o poi è ovvio si farà, per vari fattori, in primis quello economico

2) Normale che le piccole si lamentino, verranno spazzate letteralmente via economicamente ( = addio vagonate di milioni)

E' solo una parte del processo verso il campionato Europeo unico.


----------



## varvez (10 Maggio 2019)

Con la speranza che l'Europa ritorni ad essere un continente di civiltà dove ogni singolo stato di autodetermina, collaborando con gli altri ma gestendosi da solo, confido che anche il calcio segua la stessa strada.

L'Unione Europea e la UEFA sono organizzazioni con un solo focus: il denaro.

E per questo non vinceranno a lungo andare.


----------



## sette (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 10 maggio, i piccoli club sono pronti alla lotta contro Eca, Uefa e Superlega, contro la Super Champions, per salvare i campionati nazionali. Come già ampiamente riportato, la Super Champions, che partirà dal 2024, sarà riservata solo a pochissimi club e rischierà di uccidere i campionati nazionali che dal 2027 verranno disputati in mezzo alla settimana. L'ECA vuole chiudere la questione ed ufficializzare la Super Champions entro la fine del 2019. Ma ad ottobre le varie leghe si uniranno, in Inghilterra, pronte per la battaglia.
> 
> Già una novità arriverà nel 2021: l'Europa League 2, una terza coppa che affiancherà Champions ed Europa League.



Non ci credo alla SC neanche se la vedo.


----------



## Raryof (10 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come si ripete da anni:
> 
> 1) Un campionato Europeo, prima o poi è ovvio si farà, per vari fattori, in primis quello economico
> 
> ...



Si potrebbero unire i campionati come si fa in Nba, parte latina-mediterranea e parte germanica, questa è da sempre l'evoluzione, è plateale che i grandi team non c'entrino niente con le cenerentole dell'Est, i grandi team devono giocare tra di loro più partite possibili e non solo dalle semifinali in poi per un totale di cosa? 5 partite TOP all'anno?
Prendi le italiane (6), le spagnole (6), alcune francesi (2), alcune portoghesi (2)e falle scontrare in un campionato in cui non ci sono piccole ma solo squadre di livello (almeno sulla carta o a livello di tifosi), totale 16 squadre.
Prendi le inglesi, tedesche, olandesi e scozzesi, totale sempre 16 squadre.
Sono due campionati divisi per zone, andata e ritorno, adios Champions e adios Europa League.
Una volta conclusisi i campionati comincia "il campionato europeo" vero dove è impossibile che non arrivino solo le migliori.
Ovviamente andrebbe tutto studiato nei minimi dettagli e sicuramente ci sarebbero un botto di proteste da parte delle settime ottave none blabla squadre che si sentirebbero escluse per non parlare dei campionati che presenterebbero meno squadre ma che sono, almeno per me, sulla carta meno importanti.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Maggio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Si potrebbero unire i campionati come si fa in Nba, parte latina-mediterranea e parte germanica, questa è da sempre l'evoluzione, è plateale che i grandi team non c'entrino niente con le cenerentole dell'Est, i grandi team devono giocare tra di loro più partite possibili e non solo dalle semifinali in poi per un totale di cosa? 5 partite TOP all'anno?
> Prendi le italiane (6), le spagnole (6), alcune francesi (2), alcune portoghesi (2)e falle scontrare in un campionato in cui non ci sono piccole ma solo squadre di livello (almeno sulla carta o a livello di tifosi), totale 16 squadre.
> Prendi le inglesi, tedesche, olandesi e scozzesi, totale sempre 16 squadre.
> Sono due campionati divisi per zone, andata e ritorno, adios Champions e adios Europa League.
> ...



Si andrà verso una bella Serie A, B, C Europea.

Sarebbe la cosa più ovvia.

Guarda, l' unica cosa che farebbe felice un po' tutti: sarebbe una bella lega con categorie dalla A alla D.

Con 30 squadre in ogni categoria, 58 partite l'anno, e passa la paura.

Con promozioni / retrocessioni

Basta.

Altrimenti, in un mondo ideale si tiene tutto come è, i soldi vengono molto più ripartiti.
Ma per ovvi motivi, non è fattibile.

Altrimenti la Premier continuerà andare per i fatti suoi a livello economico, basta vedere il calcio di oggi, immaginalo peggio di cosi.


----------



## Andris (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 10 maggio, i piccoli club sono pronti alla lotta contro Eca, Uefa e Superlega, contro la Super Champions, per salvare i campionati nazionali. Come già ampiamente riportato, la Super Champions, che partirà dal 2024, sarà riservata solo a pochissimi club e rischierà di uccidere i campionati nazionali che dal 2027 verranno disputati in mezzo alla settimana. L'ECA vuole chiudere la questione ed ufficializzare la Super Champions entro la fine del 2019. Ma ad ottobre le varie leghe si uniranno, in Inghilterra, pronte per la battaglia.
> 
> Già una novità arriverà nel 2021: l'Europa League 2, una terza coppa che affiancherà Champions ed Europa League.



anche l'europa league cambierà con 32 squadre invece di 48,inoltre le terze classificate al girone di champions non andranno direttamente agli ottavi di europa league bensì dovranno affrontare le seconde dei gironi di europa league.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 10 maggio, i piccoli club sono pronti alla lotta contro Eca, Uefa e Superlega, contro la Super Champions, per salvare i campionati nazionali. Come già ampiamente riportato, la Super Champions, che partirà dal 2024, sarà riservata solo a pochissimi club e rischierà di uccidere i campionati nazionali che dal 2027 verranno disputati in mezzo alla settimana. L'ECA vuole chiudere la questione ed ufficializzare la Super Champions entro la fine del 2019. Ma ad ottobre le varie leghe si uniranno, in Inghilterra, pronte per la battaglia.
> 
> Già una novità arriverà nel 2021: l'Europa League 2, una terza coppa che affiancherà Champions ed Europa League.





juventino ha scritto:


> La SuperChampions renderebbe la stessa Champions una competizione di plastica. Il prestigio delle coppe europee deriva proprio dal fatto che sono competizioni non ordinarie. Rendere la Champions una sorta di campionato europeo la priverebbe completamente di significato.
> Detto ciò, una riforma dei campionati nazionali è comunque necessaria perché così non hanno più senso.



Quoto ogni riga. Ma poi sta cavolata della EL2?? A questo punto tanto vale ripristinare la coppa delle coppe e ridare un po' di fascino alle coppe nazionali che da tanti anni hanno perso valore, almeno per le squadre più importanti.


----------



## juventino (10 Maggio 2019)

Tra l’altro vorrei proprio vedere che normative avrebbero in mente questi per salvaguardare la competitività di questa SuperChampions. Si cita spesso l’NBA, ma vorrei ricordare che l’NBA ha una serie infinita di regolamenti fatti proprio per impedire che escano fuori squadroni che prendono tutti i migliori giocatori e fanno la parte del leone (il dominio attuale di Golden State è un caso molto raro e particolare). 
Chi ci assicura che in questa ipotetica SuperChampions non esisterà il rischio che una squadra riesca a cannibalizzare tutto come accade oggi in Italia, Francia, Spagna e Germania?


----------



## Raryof (10 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tra l’altro vorrei proprio vedere che normative avrebbero in mente questi per salvaguardare la competitività di questa SuperChampions. Si cita spesso l’NBA, ma vorrei ricordare che l’NBA ha una serie infinita di regolamenti fatti proprio per impedire che escano fuori squadroni che prendono tutti i migliori giocatori e fanno la parte del leone (il dominio attuale di Golden State è un caso molto raro e particolare).
> Chi ci assicura che in questa ipotetica SuperChampions non esisterà il rischio che una squadra riesca a cannibalizzare tutto come accade oggi in Italia, Francia, Spagna e Germania?



Che discorso da radical chic.. tra l'altro il fatto che tu sia pure gobbo rende il tutto ancora più atroce e illeggibile.
Ma come? chi si assicura della competitività? feega sono 8 anni che devastate la concorrenza in Italia e ti fai 'ste domande ora? quindi a livello organizzato europeo sono asini se pensano ad una lega europea mentre a livello organizzativo italiano va benone perché lo spirito nazionale si deve mantenere anche se sta succedendo proprio quello che "temi"? dai non rendiamoci ridicoli, su.
L'Nba non è Europa, ma questo non vuol dire che l'Europa non debba racchiudere le migliori squadre in una sorta di campionato europeo, parliamo pur sempre dello sport più famoso del mondo nell'unico continente in cui questo sport abbia un senso di chiamarsi tale, è il prodotto che si vende, parliamo pur sempre di nazioni vicine, quindi non è nemmeno questione di comodità o buon senso, sta tutto nelle intenzioni, se si vuole vendere (e vendersi meglio) le squadre migliori devono giocare tra di loro e le squadre peggiori o di bassissimo livello non possono avere gli stessi standard di gudagno di chi comunque tira la carretta (e anche di visibilità).
Ad esempio io trovo ridicole le cifre che vengono scialacquate in favore delle retrocesse, ridicole, ci sono squadre che salgono per poi scendere subito, ha senso ciò? che prodotto vendono alla fin fine? un prodotto scadente, di bassa qualità, poco competitivo, tutto ovviamente abbastanza logico.


----------



## sunburn (10 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tra l’altro vorrei proprio vedere che normative avrebbero in mente questi per salvaguardare la competitività di questa SuperChampions. Si cita spesso l’NBA, ma vorrei ricordare che l’NBA ha una serie infinita di regolamenti fatti proprio per impedire che escano fuori squadroni che prendono tutti i migliori giocatori e fanno la parte del leone (il dominio attuale di Golden State è un caso molto raro e particolare).


Storicamente in NBA c'è una certa alternanza, ma persino lì ci sono stati cicli abbastanza lunghi(Celtics e Lakers su tutti). In ogni caso, il divario tra la prima e l'ultima è comunque molto ampio. Quest'anno ballano un quarantina di vittorie di differenza in ciascuna conference. Questo per dire che, nonostante tutte le regole per cercare di favorire la competitivià, le squadre "materasso" ci sono, come inevitabile che sia. E se ci sono in NBA, a maggior ragione non si capisce perché non dovrebbero esserci in un'ipotetica SuperChampions.


----------



## juventino (10 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Storicamente in NBA c'è una certa alternanza, ma persino lì ci sono stati cicli abbastanza lunghi(Celtics e Lakers su tutti). In ogni caso, il divario tra la prima e l'ultima è comunque molto ampio. Quest'anno ballano un quarantina di vittorie di differenza in ciascuna conference. Questo per dire che, nonostante tutte le regole per cercare di favorire la competitivià, le squadre "materasso" ci sono, come inevitabile che sia. E se ci sono in NBA, a maggior ragione non si capisce perché non dovrebbero esserci in un'ipotetica SuperChampions.



Sì, ma in NBA anche l’ultima delle ultime la stagione dopo può potenzialmente puntare all’anello. Inoltre non ci sono sconti per chi sbaglia strategie (vedasi proprio i Lakers attualmente). Nel calcio non è così: un Real anche se mette assieme due/tre annate disastrose potrà sempre tirare fuori 500 milioni per il mercato, molte altre squadre no.


----------



## Goro (10 Maggio 2019)

Bisogna seguire il modello Premier e non il modello SuperLega, se si cerca competitività... se si cerca di creare un'elitè (come in tutte le situazioni economiche del mondo) sarà solo business


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Maggio 2019)

i piccoli si attaccano.

sonostufo di vedere del non calcio, delle battaglie a colpi di fallacci, perdite di tempo, falsità, bus davanti alla porta, stadi osceni e giocatori osceni tutte le domeniche. mentrequando vedo la CL mi diverto, quando vedo i campionati mi schifo.

ci vuole un'elite con i club più forti e spettacolo, almeno 20 partite. campionati ridotti a 12-14 squadre, con più competitività. 
robaccia tipo palermo frosinone carpi (niente contro queste squadre in particolare) non possono stare in serie A


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Per rendere di nuovo competitivi i campionati si potrebbe iniziare a ridimensionare il tutto. In Champions League ci va solo la prima, tutti i tornei nazionali a 16 squadre, gestione dei diritti TV uguale in ogni paese, etc.
> 
> Perché dobbiamo avere gli stessi regolamenti solo dove fa comodo a loro. A me già la Champions con squadre che sono arrivate quarte pare un abominio.
> 
> La SuperLega, se dovesse arrivare, diventerebbe un torneo di prestigio dove a vincere sarebbero sempre le stesse, senza il brivido di quella che era la coppa dei campioni e i miracoli stile Nottingham.



si , così la juve li ruba tutti come al solito e gli altri si attaccano.... no dai... son stufo anche divedere partite palesemente falsate sempre nello stesso senso. arbitri internazionali e via andare.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Maggio 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Molti qui sono sostenitori di sta boiata. Poi dopo si riconcigliano con il calcio quando vedono una champions come quest'anno.boh



una champions come quest'anno... ci siamo visti 4-5 partitoni in un anno.
è troppo poco, ce ne vogliono di più di partite così. ha senso avere la possibilità di creare 20 partitoni all'anno e non farlo per vederne solo 5?


----------



## varvez (10 Maggio 2019)

Se il tutto si deve ridurre a mero business, allora benvenuta SuperCL.

Preferisco attendere con trepidazione le semifinali di Coppa dei Campioni piuttosto che guardarle ogni santo weekend.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Maggio 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Bisogna seguire il modello Premier e non il modello SuperLega, se si cerca competitività... se si cerca di creare un'elitè (come in tutte le situazioni economiche del mondo) sarà solo business



impossibilein italia.

il calcio da noi è solo riciclo di denaro, mafia e scommesse. senza parlare del potere della juve. abbiamo bisogno di qualcosa di europeo e tagliare fuori i club allla "zamparini"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si , così la juve li ruba tutti come al solito e gli altri si attaccano.... no dai... son stufo anche divedere partite palesemente falsate sempre nello stesso senso. arbitri internazionali e via andare.....



Il problema è che qui ormai molti ragionano da piccola squadra, cioè credono che se andassimo in SuperCL ci andremmo coi Bertolacci di turno, senza nemmeno considerare che questa competizione livellerebbe verso l’alto la potenza economica dei top clubs e quindi anche noi potremmo permetterci dei campioni come una volta.

Ormai i tifosi del Milan ragionano come se fossero i tifosi del Torino.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i piccoli si attaccano.
> 
> sonostufo di vedere del non calcio, delle battaglie a colpi di fallacci, perdite di tempo, falsità, bus davanti alla porta, stadi osceni e giocatori osceni tutte le domeniche. mentrequando vedo la CL mi diverto, quando vedo i campionati mi schifo.
> 
> ...




Che poi non ho capito una cosa, chi afferma che la SuperCL creerebbe ancora più divario e quindi ci sarebbero i soliti due o tre che spadroneggiano, dovrebbe spiegarmi perché Agnelli starebbe spingendo per una cosa simile. La Juve è ben lontana dall’avere delle possibilità economiche pari ai colossi che hanno dominato l’ultimo decennio, se questa cosa andasse a creare ancora più divario ne pagheremmo le conseguenze non solo noi, ma pure loro. 

Quindi in questo scenario avremmo Agnelli che spinge per creare una SuperCL nella quale la Juve finirebbe per essere la Fiorentina del torneo.

Mi sembra quantomeno bizzarro, visto che come dicevo tutto si può imputare alla Juve ma non di non saper fare i propri interessi.

Poi per chi vuole solo le vincitrici del campionato in coppa campioni.....

BEH, no comment. 

In questo modo al giorno d’oggi diventerebbe più prestigiosa l’Europa League, visto che l’Europa League sarebbe molto più piena di squadre forti rispetto alla CL, che vedrebbe semifinali tra il Real, il Barca, o qualche inglese e qualche squadretta del campionato scozzese o norvegese.

La Coppa Campioji dove si qualifica solo la prima poteva avere senso prima della sentenza Bosman, quando anche delle squadrette potevano avere e tenere dei campioni. Ora non ha il minimo senso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E' assolutamente così. Se i club attualmente più ricchi accettassero di fare una rivoluzione di questo tipo, lo farebbero solo e soltanto per minimo raddoppiare o triplicare i loro guadagni. Le italiane magari riuscirebbero ad arrivare a essere ricche quanto lo sono loro adesso, ma nel frattempo loro sarebbero già tre volte più ricchi.



Non ha senso questa cosa. La Juve stessa adesso non può reggere il confronto coi top clubs a livello di guadagni, per quale ragione Agnelli spingerebbe per un qualcosa che porterebbe la Juve ad essere ancora più lontana? Ha zero senso la cosa. Guarda il fatturato della Juve e confrontalo con Real e Barca, c’è un abisso. Che senso avrebbe da parte di Agnelli spingere per un sistema che li renderebbe ancora meno competitivi, che già oggi la Juve non può certo permettersi le squadre piene di campioni che avevano dal ‘95 al 2005?



varvez ha scritto:


> Per rendere di nuovo competitivi i campionati si potrebbe iniziare a ridimensionare il tutto. In Champions League ci va solo la prima, tutti i tornei nazionali a 16 squadre, gestione dei diritti TV uguale in ogni paese, etc.
> 
> Perché dobbiamo avere gli stessi regolamenti solo dove fa comodo a loro. A me già la Champions con squadre che sono arrivate quarte pare un abominio.
> 
> La SuperLega, se dovesse arrivare, diventerebbe un torneo di prestigio dove a vincere sarebbero sempre le stesse, senza il brivido di quella che era la coppa dei campioni e i miracoli stile Nottingham.



I miracoli stile Nottingham non esistono più da tempo, in CL. Guarda chi ha vinto dal negli ultimi 25 anni...

Il problema per noi quindi è come rientrare nel giro, poi se una Steaua Bucarest non potrà più tornare competitiva mi frega fin li.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E' assolutamente così. Se i club attualmente più ricchi accettassero di fare una rivoluzione di questo tipo, lo farebbero solo e soltanto per minimo raddoppiare o triplicare i loro guadagni. Le italiane magari riuscirebbero ad arrivare a essere ricche quanto lo sono loro adesso, ma nel frattempo loro sarebbero già tre volte più ricchi.


Ma a me pare evidente.
Cioè pensare al real, squadra numero 1 d’europa, è praticamente la UEFA, ha il fatturato più alto di tutte e decide di fare la superlega e fare beneficenza? Certo come no. Perderebbe pure Lo status di squadra regina d’europa..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma a me pare evidente.
> Cioè pensare al real, squadra numero 1 d’europa, è praticamente la UEFA, ha il fatturato più alto di tutte e decide di fare la superlega e fare beneficenza? Certo come no. Perderebbe pure Lo status di squadra regina d’europa..



Chi ha parlato di beneficenza? Aumenterebbero il fatturato ma lo aumenterebbero anche le altre, come ti dicevo. Nessuno poi mi ha ancora spiegato il senso da parte di Agnelli di spingere per una competizione che renderebbe ancora più difficile, quasi impossibile, il competere per la Juve.

La Juve ha improvvisamente dei dirigenti che non sanno fare gli interessi del proprio club? Per me non si tratta di fare beneficenza, anzi i club delle maggiori federazioni saranno ricchissimi e staranno bene tutti, il fatto che ci sarà più concorrenza è una cosa inevitabile alla quale in un modo o nell’altro si arriverebbe comunque visto che gli squilibri creati dal momento dell’introduzione dell’FPF non sono sostenibili a lungo andare.

Guarda che questa cosa mi interessa davvero, perché vorrei capire che interessi avrebbe la Juve a fare una competizione che li porterebbe dall’avere un fatturato che è la metà di quelli dei colossi attuali all’avere (proporzionalmente) ancora meno soldi rispetto alle big del momento (e questo sarebbe lo scenario prospettato da Sunburn). 

Qualcuno mi spieghi che senso avrebbe da parte di Agnelli spingere per una cosa simile perché non lo capisco.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Per rendere di nuovo competitivi i campionati si potrebbe iniziare a ridimensionare il tutto. In Champions League ci va solo la prima, tutti i tornei nazionali a 16 squadre, gestione dei diritti TV uguale in ogni paese, etc.
> 
> Perché dobbiamo avere gli stessi regolamenti solo dove fa comodo a loro. A me già la Champions con squadre che sono arrivate quarte pare un abominio.
> 
> La SuperLega, se dovesse arrivare, diventerebbe un torneo di prestigio dove a vincere sarebbero sempre le stesse, senza il brivido di quella che era la coppa dei campioni e i miracoli stile Nottingham.



Quoto tutto
Aprire la coppa pure ai quarti classificati ha svuotato il valore della coppa stessa che non ha manco più il diritto di chiamarsi lega dei canpioni. E ha altresì svuotato di ogni significato i campionati perché adesso a tutti interessa il piazzamento champions e basta


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Chi ha parlato di beneficenza? Aumenterebbero il fatturato ma lo aumenterebbero anche le altre, come ti dicevo. Nessuno poi mi ha ancora spiegato il senso da parte di Agnelli di spingere per una competizione che renderebbe ancora più difficile, quasi impossibile, il competere per la Juve.
> 
> La Juve ha improvvisamente dei dirigenti che non sanno fare gli interessi del proprio club? Per me non si tratta di fare beneficenza, anzi i club delle maggiori federazioni saranno ricchissimi e staranno bene tutti, il fatto che ci sarà più concorrenza è una cosa inevitabile alla quale in un modo o nell’altro si arriverebbe comunque visto che gli squilibri creati dal momento dell’introduzione dell’FPF non sono sostenibili a lungo andare.


Agnelli è un visionario ed è un che pensa ai propri interessi. Questo non vuol dire che la superlega alla fine farà i suoi interessi. Lui cerca un modo di uscire da questo stallo. Nonvuoo dire sia il modo giusto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Agnelli è un visionario ed è un che pensa ai propri interessi. Questo non vuol dire che la superlega alla fine farà i suoi interessi. Lui cerca un modo di uscire da questo stallo. Nonvuoo dire sia il modo giusto



Ok ma se permetti penso che Agnelli sia più competente di noi in materia, e storicamente gli Agnelli sono sempre stati abilissimi a fare gli interessi loro e della Juve. Che poi questa volta ci siano milanisti che parteggiano per Agnelli è solo perché gli interessi loro in questo caso coinciderebbero coi nostri, ma il discorso rimane.



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto
> Aprire la coppa pure ai quarti classificati ha svuotato il valore della coppa stessa che non ha manco più il diritto di chiamarsi lega dei canpioni. E ha altresì svuotato di ogni significato i campionati perché adesso a tutti interessa il piazzamento champions e basta




Ma siam sempre lì, torniamo alla situazione pre-Bosman?

Perché chi se la guarda una competizione a vedere tre o quattro, massimo cinque, squadre buone (i campioni di Italia, Germania, Francia, Spagna e Inghilterra) dare battaglia a squadrette come lo sono i campioni nazionali degli altri campionati? 

Fare una roba del genere adesso renderebbe la CL meno competitiva e interessante dell’Europa League.

Non è più come una volta quando la Fiorentina aveva campioni come Rui Costa e Batistuta e la Stella Rossa aveva Savicevic, ricordiamocelo.


----------



## Raryof (10 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> impossibilein italia.
> 
> il calcio da noi è solo riciclo di denaro, mafia e scommesse. senza parlare del potere della juve. abbiamo bisogno di qualcosa di europeo e tagliare fuori i club allla "zamparini"



Le piccole-mediopiccole hanno sempre mangiato alla tavola dei grandi per anni, da quando si è pensato di rendere il campionato più "bello" aggiungendo più squadre (vale la stessa cosa per le competizioni Fifa).
Visto che queste cosiddette piccole non riescono nemmeno a valorizzare il calcio italiano trovo abbastanza inutile avere un campionato livellato verso il basso (e le grandi spesso si adeguano alla pochezza) quando c'è da sempre la possibilità di ingrandire il concetto di campionato nazionale come del resto si è sempre fatto con le competizioni europee.
La vera Champions sono 4-5 partite, tipo quest'anno, in Nba di big match ce ne sono tantissimi e i playoff hanno una marea di partite ad altissima intensità, le loro partite al meglio delle 7 sono le nostre andata-ritorno, quando si cerca di offrire un prodotto migliore si cava fuori sempre e solo il meglio, altrimenti il campionato verrebbe livellato per favorire i tanti (più squadre, più piccole che mangiano) e il prodotto peggiorerebbe anno dopo anno.
Non è che ci voglia un genio per capirlo, la Champions per me sta davvero stretta ormai, così come stanno stretti i campionati nazionali dove la maggior parte delle volte le due migliori si sfidano due volte quando è tanto.
Volete poi mettere i guadagni di un big match a settimana? la partita più schifosa sarebbe tra Milan e Porto o comunque contro una squadra da Champions a dir poco.
La pensata base per me è assolutamente corretta, si deve creare qualcosa di diverso se c'è la possibilità e la volontà di farlo.
E' mai cambiato il calcio in 60-70 anni? forse erano più avanti 30-40 anni fa quando facevano i tornei tipo quello anglo-italiano..


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ok ma se permetti penso che Agnelli sia più competente di noi in materia, e storicamente gli Agnelli sono sempre stati abilissimi a fare gli interessi loro e della Juve. Che poi questa volta ci siano milanisti che parteggiano per Agnelli è solo perché gli interessi loro in questo caso coinciderebbero coi nostri, ma il discorso rimane.
> 
> Non sono sicuro che quello chr vogkia agnelli si concretizzi
> 
> ...



Non è più cosi perché tutto ha meno valore. Alla quarta classificata che va in CL in Italia o Francis o Germania, interessa solo l’assegno per la partecipazione. A giocarsela manco ci pensano. Rischiamo l’atlanta in CL, wow. Il getafe...dai andrebbe rivista pure questa cosa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Le piccole-mediopiccole hanno sempre mangiato alla tavola dei grandi per anni, da quando si è pensato di rendere il campionato più "bello" aggiungendo più squadre (vale la stessa cosa per le competizioni Fifa).
> Visto che queste cosiddette piccole non riescono nemmeno a valorizzare il calcio italiano trovo abbastanza inutile avere un campionato livellato verso il basso (e le grandi spesso si adeguano alla pochezza) quando c'è da sempre la possibilità di ingrandire il concetto di campionato nazionale come del resto si è sempre fatto con le competizioni europee.
> La vera Champions sono 4-5 partite, tipo quest'anno, in Nba di big match ce ne sono tantissimi e i playoff hanno una marea di partite ad altissima intensità, le loro partite al meglio delle 7 sono le nostre andata-ritorno, quando si cerca di offrire un prodotto migliore si cava fuori sempre e solo il meglio, altrimenti il campionato verrebbe livellato per favorire i tanti (più squadre, più piccole che mangiano) e il prodotto peggiorerebbe anno dopo anno.
> Non è che ci voglia un genio per capirlo, la Champions per me sta davvero stretta ormai, così come stanno stretti i campionati nazionali dove la maggior parte delle volte le due migliori si sfidano due volte quando è tanto.
> ...



Concordo in toto, assolutamente. Questa è la nostra possibilità per rilanciarci e schifarla sarebbe davvero assurdo.



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è più cosi perché tutto ha meno valore. Alla quarta classificata che va in CL in Italia o Francis o Germania, interessa solo l’assegno per la partecipazione. A giocarsela manco ci pensano. Rischiamo l’atlanta in CL, wow. Il getafe...dai andrebbe rivista pure questa cosa.



Se ci va l’Atalanta è così, visto che ovviamente non possono nè potranno competere seriamente per la CL, se ci tornassimo noi in pianta stabile l’obbiettivo ovviamente sarebbe quello di rinforzarci fino a diventare delle serie contendenti per il titolo.

Il medesimo obbiettivo della Juve, in pratica.

Poi è vero che adesso c’è Elliot che è una proprietà che ha più interesse nel risanamento economico del club per rivenderlo e guadagnarci rispetto all’aspetto sportivo, ma appunto Elliot fra qualche anno rivenderà e si spera che chi comprerà il Milan sarà un proprietario all’altezza di questo club, e per essere all’altezza di questo club di certo non basta avere come ambizione quella di partecipare.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tra l’altro vorrei proprio vedere che normative avrebbero in mente questi per salvaguardare la competitività di questa SuperChampions. Si cita spesso l’NBA, ma vorrei ricordare che l’NBA ha una serie infinita di regolamenti fatti proprio per impedire che escano fuori squadroni che prendono tutti i migliori giocatori e fanno la parte del leone (il dominio attuale di Golden State è un caso molto raro e particolare).
> Chi ci assicura che in questa ipotetica SuperChampions non esisterà il rischio che una squadra riesca a cannibalizzare tutto come accade oggi in Italia, Francia, Spagna e Germania?



Gli USA hanno gli sport di squadra più democratici del mondo...non può esistere da noi. Li è un altro mondo


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo in toto, assolutamente. Questa è la nostra possibilità per rilanciarci e schifarla sarebbe davvero assurdo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho già spiegato perché non sono convinto..


----------



## rot-schwarz (10 Maggio 2019)

io nella rivista tedesca online "Spiegel" ho letto delle propeste differenti:
La Uefa progetta apparentemente Champions League con promozione e retrocessione.
Secondo quanto riportato dai media, l'Uefa ha piani concreti per un campionato europeo a tre piste. Dal 2024 in poi.
La qualificazione per la Champions League non avrebbe quindi più luogo principalmente attraverso i campionati nazionali. Invece, i piani prevedono che i 24 migliori dei 32 partecipanti alla Champions League siano automaticamente inclusi nella stagione successiva paragonabili alle regole dei campionati nazionali.
Fino ad ora, i partecipanti sono stati giocati nei campionati nazionali ogni anno. A causa delle grandi differenze finanziarie, club come il Bayern Monaco, il Real Madrid e la Juventus hanno ancora un diritto di fatto di iniziare, in quanto è praticamente impossibile per loro di segnare un punteggio peggiore del quarto nei rispettivi campionati.
Secondo i dati disponibili, a partire dal 2024 ci sarebbero tre campionati europei: una "League 1" (praticamente l'attuale Champions League) con 32 squadre, di cui una "League 2" (corrispondente alla Europa League) con 32 squadre, e infine una "League 3" in cui sono attivi altri 64 club.






dal 2025 in poi 4 squadre dal secondo gruppo entrano nel primo, 4 del primo retrocedono nel secondo e cosi via


----------



## iceman. (10 Maggio 2019)

Non vinceremo manco l'europa league 2.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non vinceremo manco l'europa league 2.




Se arriva un proprietario da Milan altroché Europa League 2... 

Basta con questo pessimismo, già è difficile il presente, ipotizzare 40 anni di anonimato è insopportabile. E non vedo nemmeno perché dovrebbe essere così, il Liverpool qualche anno fa era messo come noi adesso, possiamo risalire anche noi. Siamo il Milan, nel caso qualcuno l’avesse dimenticato, non il Genoa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io nella rivista tedesca online "Spiegel" ho letto delle propeste differenti:
> La Uefa progetta apparentemente Champions League con promozione e retrocessione.
> Secondo quanto riportato dai media, l'Uefa ha piani concreti per un campionato europeo a tre piste. Dal 2024 in poi.
> La qualificazione per la Champions League non avrebbe quindi più luogo principalmente attraverso i campionati nazionali. Invece, i piani prevedono che i 24 migliori dei 32 partecipanti alla Champions League siano automaticamente inclusi nella stagione successiva paragonabili alle regole dei campionati nazionali.
> ...



L’importante è che venga mantenuta la fase ad eliminazione diretta, quella non può mancare nella massima competizione europea.


----------



## rot-schwarz (10 Maggio 2019)

Il primo campionato sarebbe ovviamente giocato in 8 gruppi da quattro con le prime 16 squadre di ogni gruppo che raggiungono il girone di 16 e le due squadre peggiori di ogni gruppo che retrocedono in Lega 2. Le otto squadre retrocesse dovrebbero essere sostituite da quattro squadre promosse del campionato 2 (le semifinaliste) e quattro squadre che si qualificano attraverso i campionati nazionali in una modalità ancora sconosciuta.
Il numero minimo di partite per ogni squadra aumenterebbe nel nuovo modello da sei a 14, i due finalisti giocherebbero 21 partite alla fine.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Il primo campionato sarebbe ovviamente giocato in 8 gruppi da quattro con le prime 16 squadre di ogni gruppo che raggiungono il girone di 16 e le due squadre peggiori di ogni gruppo che retrocedono in Lega 2. Le otto squadre retrocesse dovrebbero essere sostituite da quattro squadre promosse del campionato 2 (le semifinaliste) e quattro squadre che si qualificano attraverso i campionati nazionali in una modalità ancora sconosciuta.
> Il numero minimo di partite per ogni squadra aumenterebbe nel nuovo modello da sei a 14, i due finalisti giocherebbero 21 partite alla fine.



Mi piace, è una figata. Sarà meglio farsi trovare pronti quando accadrà, e tornare ad essere ciò che dobbiamo essere e che siamo sempre stati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ho già spiegato perché non sono convinto..



Ma quello che non consideri è che con una manifestazione simile l’attenzione mediatica sarebbe spostata su di essa, e quindi anche i proventi.

Per dire, anziché dividersi i proventi della Serie A, dei diritti televisivi della Serie A, tu praticamente crei un campionato a parte, perché questa SuperCL questo è, e in pratica ci sarebbe solo un diritto televisivo, nel senso che tutti i diritti televisivi dei singoli Stati verrebbero raggruppati in un’unica competizione. 

Ed è ovvio che la divisione di questi proventi arricchirebbe tantissimo le squadre che vi partecipano e, alla lunga, diminuirebbe di molto gli squilibri tra i partecipanti. Il 90% dei proventi infatti cadrebbero in quella competizione e non più nei vari campionati, che perderebbero di interesse.

Agnelli non è così co**ione da andarsi ad impegolare in una competizione con gente che, se fosse vero quanto detto da alcuni qui, guadagnerebbe il quadruplo di loro, tagliando fuori tutte le italiane Juve compresa.

Quindi è ovvio che questa manifestazione convenga tantissimo a chi vi partecipa.

E allo stesso modo le squadrette è ovvio che non la vogliano, visto che sarebbe la morte per loro, perché i campionati nazionali perderebbero sia in interesse sportivo sia in proventi economici, e quindi diventerebbero molto più “poveri” sia economicamente che tecnicamente.

Che non la vogliano nemmeno alcuni milanisti (quando su altri lidi la SuperCL è definita “salvamilanesi” proprio per i motivi detti sopra) però, è davvero assurdo.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma quello che non consideri è che con una manifestazione simile l’attenzione mediatica sarebbe spostata su di essa, e quindi anche i proventi.
> 
> Per dire, anziché dividersi i proventi della Serie A, dei diritti televisivi della Serie A, tu praticamente crei un campionato a parte, perché questa SuperCL questo è, e in pratica ci sarebbe solo un diritto televisivo, nel senso che tutti i diritti televisivi dei singoli Stati verrebbero raggruppati in un’unica competizione.
> 
> ...


Onestamente non mi convinci citando agnelli


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Maggio 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Onestamente non mi convinci citando agnelli



Ma ok, però c’è il discorso dei diritti televisivi, che è il più importante.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

Mi permetto anche di aggiungere una cosa.

Per come stanno le cose oggi, se domani volessimo prendere il giocatore di turno esploso in ligue 1 o bundesliga ma dobbiamo contendercelo con la premier (la nomino in generale, dato che li metà società hanno budget superiori al nostro) o i top club come PSG, Barca, Real e Bayern possiamo mettercela via, non arriverà mai da noi (ma nemmeno in italia, nemmeno alla Juve).

La Juve ha un solo vantaggio vero adesso, può attrarre alcuni profili semitop già affermati che magari hanno opzioni più economiche ma che essendo nel top della forma gradiscono anche una società che gli può garantire titolarità e trofei con un gruppo solido, oppure grandi star con pochi anni davanti e in fase calante come CR7 (che per comprarlo hanno dovuto svenarsi, limitando gli acquisti in reparti dove avrebbero avuto ben più bisogno, e i risultati in Europa si sono visti), ma la verità è che la serie A non può più attirare certi profili, infatti anche la Juve i top mondiali se li sogna in realtà, ha fatto la pazzia con CR7 ma morta lì, infatti si è visto con che squadra e che centrocampo ha affrontato l’Ajax, costruisce razziando in Italia e cercando qualche scontento nelle top europee. 

E se la Juve è messa in questa situazione nonostante da sette anni non sbaglino un colpo in pratica (a livello di scelte societarie) figuriamoci noi che sono sette anni che non ne azzecchiamo uno.

Poi chi vuole può continuare a crogiolarsi nei campionati e schifare la SuperCL (che come dicevo in in un altro post, col fatto che sarebbe un campionato a parte e che i campionati nazionali sarebbero molto impoveriti attirerebbe il 95% delle attenzioni e quindi i diritti televisivi dei singoli Stati verrebbero raggruppati in una unica competizione, avendo il duplice effetto di arricchire tutte e col tempo livellare le differenze tra i top clubs, visto che ci sarebbe praticamente un unico diritto televisivo per tutti quelli che vi partecipano) ma, se non dovesse passare, allora forse quando avrà visto il Real alzare la 30esima CL, il Liverpool la dodicesima e noi ancora fermi a sette... forse in quel momento (che prego non arrivi mai) si renderà conto.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mi permetto anche di aggiungere una cosa.
> 
> Per come stanno le cose oggi, se domani volessimo prendere il giocatore di turno esploso in ligue 1 o bundesliga ma dobbiamo contendercelo con la premier (la nomino in generale, dato che li metà società hanno budget superiori al nostro) o i top club come PSG, Barca, Real e Bayern possiamo mettercela via, non arriverà mai da noi (ma nemmeno in italia, nemmeno alla Juve).
> 
> ...



Molto semplice, ed è cosi lapalissiano che ci arriveranno tutti.

E' il motivo per cui non mi inkazzo abbestia quando non vedo il Milan andare a prendere grandissimi calciatori: c'è poco da fare, non siamo più il massimo economicamente parlando.

In Italia, possono arrivare solo giocatori che le 5/6 squadre più ricche al mondo* non hanno voluto prendere*.

Bisogna fare le nozze con i fichi secchi, purtroppo. Chissà per quanto tempo ancora...


----------



## sunburn (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ha senso questa cosa. La Juve stessa adesso non può reggere il confronto coi top clubs a livello di guadagni, per quale ragione Agnelli spingerebbe per un qualcosa che porterebbe la Juve ad essere ancora più lontana? Ha zero senso la cosa. Guarda il fatturato della Juve e confrontalo con Real e Barca, c’è un abisso. Che senso avrebbe da parte di Agnelli spingere per un sistema che li renderebbe ancora meno competitivi, che già oggi la Juve non può certo permettersi le squadre piene di campioni che avevano dal ‘95 al 2005?


Agnelli è il presidente di una società quotata in borsa e ha l'obbligo di operare per la crescita economica e finanziaria del club. Da questo punto di vista, per Agnelli la SuperLega sarebbe come prendere il 6 al Superenalotto. L'aumento del giro d'affari porterebbe anche una crescita esponenziale degli investitori, con ulteriore incremento delle entrate derivanti dal mercato borsistico.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mi permetto anche di aggiungere una cosa.
> 
> Per come stanno le cose oggi, se domani volessimo prendere il giocatore di turno esploso in ligue 1 o bundesliga ma dobbiamo contendercelo con la premier (la nomino in generale, dato che li metà società hanno budget superiori al nostro) o i top club come PSG, Barca, Real e Bayern possiamo mettercela via, non arriverà mai da noi (ma nemmeno in italia, nemmeno alla Juve).
> 
> ...



I campionati sono una ricchezza nazionale, culturale per ogni paese.
Sarebbe assurdo portarli alla morte.
Semmai andrebbe studiata una formula per renderli più interessanti.
Io credo che il modello inglese per ciò che concerne la spartizione dei diritti tv sia da seguire : laddove tutti i campionati europei hanno portato a gonfiare a dismisura le tasche di pochi clubs a discapito delle altre , in premier hanno deciso di valorizzare il prodotto nel suo complesso.
E infatti la premier ha una valore esageratamente più alto della serie A.
Il gap in italia, spagna, francia, germania si è anche creato per come si è stabilito di dividere i soldi delle pay tv.
Ovviamente non basterebbe tutto ciò ma sarebbe un inizio.
Poi si potrebbe magari creare una regular season più breve ( a 16 squadre?) con una primavera piena di scontri diretti per la conquista del titolo.
Il fascino della champions del resto sta nella bellezza degli scontri diretti che ci regala.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Molto semplice, ed è cosi lapalissiano che ci arriveranno tutti.
> 
> E' il motivo per cui non mi inkazzo abbestia quando non vedo il Milan andare a prendere grandissimi calciatori: c'è poco da fare, non siamo più il massimo economicamente parlando.
> 
> ...



Appunto. È quello che dico. È per questo che dobbiamo sperare nel 2024 e nella SuperCL e non solo per il Milan, ma per la competitività del calcio italiano in generale, perché parliamoci chiaro, Roma, Napoli, Lazio ecc non potranno MAI competere con le top vere, le uniche a poterlo fare in un sistema più equilibrato sono Milan e Juve in primis, Inter in secundis.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I campionati sono una ricchezza nazionale, culturale per ogni paese.
> Sarebbe assurdo portarli alla morte.
> Semmai andrebbe studiata una formula per renderli più interessanti.
> Io credo che il modello inglese per ciò che concerne la spartizione dei diritti tv sia da seguire : laddove tutti i campionati europei hanno portato a gonfiare a dismisura le tasche di pochi clubs a discapito delle altre , in premier hanno deciso di valorizzare il prodotto nel suo complesso.
> ...



L’hai detto, tutto ciò non basterebbe, perché comunque ci sarebbe la differenza tra la ricchezza dei diritti televisivi in nazioni come Italia e Francia e nazioni come Inghilterra.

La SuperCL livellerebbe queste differenze creando di fatto un unico diritto televisivo. Anche perché è l’unico modo per competere seriamente contro le inglesi o contro le spagnole finanziate dai pozzi senza fondo dei soldi pubblici e dell’azionariato popolare.

Non si può pensare di avere un calcio europeo competitivo quando le principali nazioni calcistiche hanno regole fiscali ed introiti così diversi, da lì la necessità di una competizione Europea d’elite.

Poi la fase ad eliminazione diretta in Champions DEVE rimanere e sono d’accordissimo con te, ma per i campionati vedo poche vie di uscita.

Sono avviati alla morte per forza di cose.


----------

